# Fumoto valves



## ccorradino (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone used Fumoto valves on the cruze? Search doesn't show a single post for them. 
I'm about to buy a Cruze and thinking of throwing one on. They list one that fits, but I haven't seen the underside of the car.

F106S - Engine Oil Drain Valve with Short Nipple 14mm-1.5 | FUMOTO


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Not sure if your talking about buying the GEN1 or the newer GEN2 Cruze. The oil pan on the GEN1 has the bolt coming straight down out of the bottom of the pan. The Fumoto valve may get snapped off with no protection from Road debris. 

The GEN2, while there's posts on that I believe, I think the oil plug is out the back on the side of the pan. The Fumoto might have value there it may clear, and having oil drain straight down into the pan is always a plus.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Take a look at the following thead. There's pictures of the GEN 2 filter, and you can see the plug at the bottom of the pan. Not sure how far a Fumoto would stick down, but it might work. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/162634-spin-oil-filter-again-2.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Not sure if your talking about buying the GEN1 or the newer GEN2 Cruze. The oil pan on the GEN1 has the bolt coming straight down out of the bottom of the pan. The Fumoto valve may get snapped off with no protection from Road debris.
> 
> The GEN2, while there's posts on that I believe, I think the oil plug is out the back on the side of the pan. The Fumoto might have value there it may clear, and having oil drain straight down into the pan is always a plus.


I have one on my Subaru and it held up to the engine sitting on it when the engine came out for routine replacement(LOL). That being said I wouldn't equate engine resting on it to an event of driving on the road 'at speed" with the engine shield delete even in the winter. A frozen piece of ice could hit the tab and press it into the locked on position (worse case) or just snap the tab off (best case). The one with nipple may reach down even more to cause issue.


----------



## ccorradino (Feb 23, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> Not sure if your talking about buying the GEN1 or the newer GEN2 Cruze. The oil pan on the GEN1 has the bolt coming straight down out of the bottom of the pan. The Fumoto valve may get snapped off with no protection from Road debris.
> 
> The GEN2, while there's posts on that I believe, I think the oil plug is out the back on the side of the pan. The Fumoto might have value there it may clear, and having oil drain straight down into the pan is always a plus.


Well, that explains why there are no posts. I suppose I can survive just fine turning a wrench.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ccorradino said:


> Well, that explains why there are no posts. I suppose I can survive just fine turning a wrench.


 The fascination with such a device would be the torque specs of the factory installed drain plug are low. Exceeding them damages the drain plug every time. GM logic was over torque and break the plug vs over torque and ruin the threads on the drain pan.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The Fumoto is nice in theory, but in practice it's a pain having it take 4x as long to drain the oil, plus in some applications the valve's threads project into the pan slightly and prevent a small amount of oil from draining.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It appears that the GEN2 1.4L has both an upper and lower oil pan. Similar to the Nissan 2.5L. The drain plug is in the lower pan. Strip or "dent" the oil pan and damage is limited to the bottom part of the pan. Based on the pictures 10 easy bolts and it's off. 

I believe engine manufacturers say the two part pan is for NVH (Noise Vibration Harshness) limiting. Maybe-- I think part of it has to do with long term serviceability.

I do all my 1.4L GEN 1 oil changes out the top with the oil extractor. Have for 6 years without a problem. The oil plug has never been out of the pan and the tires have never been off the ground for an oil change. The GEN1 is really designed well for the use of those. 

The intent is not to start a debate on which way is better, rather to inform the Original poster that there are easy ways to do the Cruze GEN1 oil change if they concerned about getting under the car, or making a mess.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The oil change place I used with my Saturn installed a quick connect so that they could suction the oil out quickly. It was great and worked well with no problems, but I would be concerned with any valve on my Gen 1 Cruze because it would stick out below the car and could easily be broken off. And the Cruze oil pan is aluminum, so it can't stand up to as much abuse as a steel oil pan.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> The oil change place I used with my Saturn installed a quick connect so that they could suction the oil out quickly.


Good idea. 
Any device left in the pan threads blocks some of the flow.
Connecting a vacuum extraction device to the thing you screwed into the pan can overcome that blockage and then some, as opposed to waiting for gravity to do the work for you.


----------

